# PETA Protest in Grand Forks, North Dakota



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Peta will be in Grand Forks, North Dakota today protesting the Ringling Brothers Barnum & Bailey circus. They are accusing the circus of killing a baby elephant, causing the death by drowning of another, and allowing a Lion to die of heat stroke, amoung other charges. The protest will be at 12:00 noon in front of City Hall and feature a shackled beaten naked woman. It plans on also showing video clips of animal abuse. Go figure PETA is trying to exploit the circus know.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

a lion dying of heat stroke? lol


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

Everytime I run into these IDIOTS I ask them how many kids could receive proper food and medical attention with the 30 million they raise every year.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

stew said:


> Everytime I run into these IDIOTS I ask them how many kids could receive proper food and medical attention with the 30 million they raise every year.


Someone who thinks like me.......right on bro !


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

PETA in North Dakota? Must have imported the idiots.............


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*Here's Your Chance N.dakota Hunters!!!*

Confront them hypocrites with the 31 FELONY counts two PETA empolyee's are chargecd with for dumping dead dogs and cat's! Get up in thier faces! Aske them where the pictures are of that!


----------



## bowhuntkw (Jun 30, 2005)

i read this thread and i just wanted to say i am a proud hunter and proud member of P.E.T.A (PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS) 

anyone else feeling where im coming from


-----------------------------------------------

HOYT USA
MUZZY broadheads
GOLDTIP arrows
TRU ball releases
JCA


----------



## Morty3 (Aug 20, 2005)

How many bugs did they kill driving out to the Dakotas. Of course they only care about the warm and fuzzy animals. Have you ever seen a protest for salamanders or ticks?


----------



## Templar84 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Peta*

I'm always dismayed that pro-animal groups and Hunters can't get along- we have an equal interest in conservation, otherwise we'd be out of business. They act like we would hunt a species to extinction- someone should remind them that Theodore Roosevelt, who started the National Park Service was an avid hunter- which is where he learned conservation.


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

Groups like PETA have NO interest in conservation. They neither understand nor care about naturalism, wildlife, or science. Their bottom line can be summed by "a boy is a dog is a walleye." 
They couldn't find their way out of a tree farm much less a real forest. Morons.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*welfare*

Lets think about this. They are the rightous telling everyone how to treat animals. How many of them donate to the local homeless shelters and childrens funds? Its very sick to think they care about animals more than humans. Which do you think they would rather see starve; a 6 month old puppy or a 6 month old baby. None of us want to see either but I know where my heart is. I have kids and dogs and know which ones I can live without. Lets take care of us before we go fruity on the animals. No, I don't like animal cruelty at all. That needs to be punished and prevented. But proper use and management of live pets is fine. And the hunting and conservation of wildlife is better than what nature intended. If I don't want what I hunt I can give it away. There are many organizations who handle the donation of wild game. Ask your local wildlife office if you are interested. If you see a PETA person, ignore their ingnorance. They just don't know what we know. The first time a peta person (or a PP as I like to refer to them as) hits a deer or elk with their family wagon while family is aboard, they will understand conservation. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

good rant Tony....I knew you got alot of brains buddy!!

when i was delivering AKC registered dogs all over the country one time in California...(imagine that)... when PETA pulled us over and demanded we let the dogs out of the back of the truck, right on the 101 highway!!! yeah, they are basically dumbarses.


----------

